# [Review] Cryorig A40



## the_leon (15. Januar 2017)

*Cryorig A40



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

* ​  Während bei Luftkühlern auch das Areal um den CPU Sockel mit Luft umströmt wird haben im Gegensatz dazu Wasserkühlungen das Problem das der Bereich um die CPU nur schlecht gekühlt wird und so evtl. die Spannungswandler zu heiß werden. Genau dieses Problem will Cyrorig mit dem „Hybrid Liquid Cooling“  lösen und Spendiert der A40 einen extra Lüfter der auf der Pumpe montiert wird und die die  Spannungswandler kühlen soll.


  Cryorig ist zwar erst seit 2014 in Deutschland aktiv, hat sich aber im Luftkühlungsbereich einen guten Ruf erarbeitet. Schon das Debüt, der R1 überzeugte durch überdurchschnittliche Leistung. Seitdem wurden mehrere CPU Kühler nachgeschoben, jetzt will das Unternehmen auch im AiO Bereich ein Wörtchen mitreden.  
Von Anfang an bietet Cryorig gleich drei verschiedenen AiO Versionen an.  Bei den A40 Modellen handelt es sich um Modelle mit 240mm Radiatoren, die normale Version setzt auf einen 27,5mm dicken Radiator, währen der der Ultimate 38,5mm dick ist. Die A80 setzt auf einen 280mm Radiator mit ebenfalls 27,5mm Dicke. Die Kühler werden alle von Asetek gefertigt und setzten auf Pumpen der 5. Generation. Hier wurde unter anderem das Pumpenrad überarbeitet und gegenüber der Vorgängergeneration soll eine geringere Lautstärke erreicht werden.  Optisch erkennt man die neue Generation auch an der Schlauchführung. Bei den Vorgängern gingen sie seitlich aus der Pumpe, inzwischen verlassen diese das Pumpengehäuse auf der Oberseite.
     Der andere große Unterschied zu den Vorgängern ist ebenfalls oben auf der Pumpe zu finden. Hier kann der „Cryorig Airflow Fan“, ein 70mm Lüfter der zur Kühlung der Spannungswandler gedacht ist, montiert werden.  *

Vorwort* 
Ich erstelle alle Testberichte ohne professionellem Anspruch und mit den mir zur Verfügung stehenden Mitteln.  Ich fertige alle Tests nach bestem Wissen und Gewissen, für etwaige Fehler kann ich keine Haftung übernehmen.     *

Danksagung*
  An dieser Stelle möchte ich mich bei Etonix Media und Cryorig bedanken, die mir den Kühler zur Verfügung gestellt haben.  *

Verpackung* 
Geliefert wird die Kühlung in einer 31x15x20cm großen Pappschachtel. Diese ist größtenteils in schwarz/weiß gehalten gibt die Abmessungen und technischen Daten der einzelnen Elemente an und wirbt mit Kompatibilität für die Intel Sockel 1150, 1151, 1155 und 1156 sowie 1366 und 2011(-3). Auch zu den AMD Sockeln FM1, FM2(+), sowie AM2(+) und AM3(+) 
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zubehör
*Neben der obligatorischen Installationsanleitung legt Cryorig eine eine MultiSeg-Backplate Intel LGA 115X sowie 1366 bei, bei der die Schrauben entsprechend den Abständen der Bohrungen ausgerichtet werden müssen. Auch für die AMD Sockel liegt eine passende Backplate bei. bei. Für LGA 2011(-3) wird keine Backplate benötigt, hier werden 4 Schrauben direkt in die entsprechenden ILM Bereiche geschraubt. Auch für 115X, 1366 sowie AMD liegen die passenden Schrauben und Halter bei. Nur die Wärmeleitpaste ist leider voraufgetragen, hier wäre eine Spritze wie sie z.B. bei den R1 Modellen beiliegt besser. 
 Cryorig liefert die AiO gleich mit 3 Lüftern aus. Es liegen 2 QF120 Performance Lüfter für den Radiator bei. Diese drehen laut Hersteller mit 600-2200 U/min. Der 70mm „Cryorig Airflow Lüfter“ mit unkonventionellem Rahmen dreht laut Cryorig mit 1500-3000 U/min.     Außerdem liegt eine „Product Registration Card“ bei mit der die AiO bei Cryorig registriert werden kann. Damit wird man zum „VIP“ User und bekommt eine erweiterte Garantie, einen Premium Support und man kann bei exklusiven VIP Gewinnspielen mitmachen.      



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Detailbetrachtung
* Die Pumpe entstammt aus Aseteks 5. Generation und ist baugleich zu den Liquid Freezer Modellen von Arctic und einigen anderen AiOs. Pumpe und Radiator sind durch zwei 35mm lange Schläuche verbunden. Das ist meistens zu kurz um den Radiator in der Front zu befestigen, deswegen wird er wohl klassisch als Deckelradiator genutzt werden müssen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


     Die Pumpe ist in schlichtem schwarz gehalten. Lediglich an der Seite ziert ein Cryorig Schriftzug das Gehäuse, auf Design elemente und eine Beleuchtung hat Cryorig (zum Glück) verzichtet.  Die Oberseite ist da schon wesentlich interessanter. Hier verlassen sowohl die Schläuche das Gehäuse als auch ein 4pin Lüfteranschluss und die Aussparung für den 70mm Airflow Lüfter befinden sich hier.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die runde Kupferbodenplatte ist ab Werk mit angebrachter Wärmeleitpaste versehen. (auf dem Bild bereits entfernt)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie schön erwähnt wäre hier eine Spritze besser.  Als Radiator setzt Cryorig auf ein 240mm Modell aus Aluminium. Der 27,5mm Radiator ist mit vergleichsweise hohen FPI (Fins per Inch – Kühllamellen pro Zoll) ausgestattet. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mit den bis zu 2200 RMP drehenden Lüftern sollte so eine hohe Kühlleistung möglich sein.     Als Lüfter liegen für den Radiator 2 QF120 Performance Lüfter bei. Das sind standart 120x120x15mm Lüfter. Die Drehzahl lässt sich zwischen 600 und 2200 RPM steuern. Die Lautstärke beträgt dann zwischen 13 und 37dBA, und die Lüfter/Radiatoren Kombination ist nur knapp über 5cm dick und sollte so in fast allen Gehäusen Platz finden.  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der 70mm Lüfter für die Spawas ist ebenfalls 25mm dick, lässt sich zwischen 1500 und 3000 RPM regeln und ist 15-27dBA laut.     Mit Lüftern ist die Optik vom schwarz/weiß Kontrast geprägt. Dies fügt sich in fast alle PCs Harmonisch ein und kann gegenüber anderen Herstellern mit einer einfarbigen Beleuchtung ein Vorteil sein.     Die Stromversorgung der Pumpe wird von einem Sata Stromanschluss übernommen. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dies ist ebenfalls als Vorteil zu sehen da Molex in modernen Rechnern immer seltener zu finden ist, aber Festplatten sind immer zu finden. Die Lüfter werden ebenfalls über den Sata Anschluss mit Strom versorgt, das PWM Signal sowie die Drehzahl wird allerdings klassisch über einen 4pin PWM Lüfteranschluss ans Mainboard übermittelt.


----------



## the_leon (15. Januar 2017)

*Installation auf Sockel 1150*
 Auf Intel LGA 1150 muss als erstes auf der Backplate der Abstand zwischen den Schrauben eingestellt werden. „A“ ist für 1366, „B“ für 115X und „C“ wäre für den alten Sockel 775. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Anschließend kann die Backplate auf der Mainboard Rückseite angebracht werden.      Diese ist sehr Platzsparend konkurriert und kommt mit



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Befestigt wird diese anschließend auf der Vorderseite mit 4 Schraubabstandhaltern. Diese haben auf der Unterseite eine integrierte Plastik Unterlegscheibe um das PCB zu schützen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


     Danach wird die Kühler/Pumpen Einheit auf die CPU gelegt und mit 4 Rändelmuttern befestigt. Diese müssen dann gleichmäßig über Kreuz befestigt werden. Allerdings sollten diese nicht stärker als handfest angezogen werden, sonst ist der Anpressdruck zu hoch. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dies ist besonders bei Skylake ein Problem.     Zum Schluss muss das 4 Pin Kabel mit dem CPU Fan Header verbunden werden, dann kann der 70mm Lüfter an der Buchse auf dem Kühler angeschlossen werden.  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dieser muss dann mit etwas Kraftaufwand in die Pumpenkombi hineingesteckt werden und wenn der Radiator befestigt ist, die Pumpe und die Radiatorlüfter angeschlossen sind sowie der Radiator befestigt ist das ganze Betriebsbereit.  

*Installation auf AM3*
  Auch a*u*f AMD Systemen klappt die Montage einwandfrei. Hier muss ebenfalls zuerst eine Metallbackplate auf der Rückseite angebracht werden und die Schrauben müssen durch die Löcher gesteckt werden. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


    Anschließend wird auch diese mit den Schraubabstandshaltern befestigt. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


    Jetzt muss man die Standartmäßig montierte Intel Halterung durch eine kleine Linksdrehung (von unten gesehen) entfernen und kann anschließend die AMD Halterung aufsetzten und durch eine Rechtsdrehung (von unten gesehen) befestigen. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dann die CPU Einheit aufsetzen und wieder mit den Rändelmuttern befestigen. Jetzt kann man die Schrauben auch komplett anziehen.     



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auch hier muss man zum Schluss wieder den 4 Pin Anschluss mit dem CPU Fan Header verbinden, und anschließend kann der „Airflow Fan“ befestigt werden.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
    Der Radiator muss im Gehäuse an 2 sich nebeneinander befindlichen 120mm Lüfterplätzen befestigt werden. *

Lautstärke*
  Hier kann ich leider noch keine genauen Messungen durchführen. Allerdings kann ich sagen das die Pumpe absolut leise ist und aus einem geschlossenem Gehäuse nicht herauszuhören ist.  Allerdings sind mir persönlich die Lüfter ab 40% PWM viel zu laut, hier empfehle ich dem User diese entweder dauerhaft herunterzuregeln, oder diese gegen leisere Exemplare zu tauschen.


----------



## the_leon (15. Januar 2017)

*Testsystem und Durchführung*
  Pentium G3258 Anniversary @4,4ghz bei 1,25v vcore (Die CPU wurde  geköpft und die WLP durch Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut ersetzt. Dies  eliminiert das Problem der Wärmeübergabe vom Silizium zum Heatspreder.)
   AsRock Z87E-ITX  
8gb DDR3-1600 ram  
MSI HD7950 Twin Frozr
  BeQuiet P11  550w  
Aerocool xPredator X3  Lüfter vorne: 2x120mm Phobya G-Silent  (einblasend)   Lüfter hinten: x140mm Nanoxia Deep Silence (ausblasend) 
     Mit diesem Testsystem versuche ich die Abwärme eines Typischen Gaming  Rechners abzubilden, was auch relativ gut gelingt, da die CPU  übertaktet durchaus einiges an Abwärme produziert und auch die HD 7950  für spielen in Full HD eine gute Grafikkarte ist aber auch nicht ganz  die sparsamste. Auch das Gehäuse bietet Platz für größe Kühler und AiOs  bis 240mm. Die Gehäuselüfter werden über die integrierte Steuerung des  Netzteils geregelt.  Die CPU wurde 10 min. mit Prime 95 (Small FFTs)  belastet und die maximal Temperatur wird in der Tabelle veranschaulicht.  Um den Einfluss der Raumtemperatur auszuschließen wird in der Tabelle  lediglich die Differenz zwischen der Kerntemperatur und der  Raumtemperatur in Kelvin angegeben.  Um die CPU Temperatur in °C zu  erhalten muss man lediglich den Wert aus der Tabelle zur Raumtemperatur  addieren und man hat die Kerntemperatur in °C.   



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


     Hier sieht man recht schön das die AiO nicht besser abschneidet als  ein normaler Luftkühler.  Auch sieht man dass bei der AiO die  Kühlleistung mit der Lüfterdrehzahl skaliert also macht es durchaus Sinn  die Lüfter höher drehen zu lassen.     Leider hat im Aerocool Gehäuse  der kleine 70mm Lüfter mit den Radiator Lüftern kollidiert sodass ich  weitere Tests im Bitfenix Pandora ATX durchgeführt habe, da hier  deutlich mehr Platz zwischen dem Deckel und der MB Oberkante ist. In  dieser Tabelle is die Temperatur der Spannungswandler in °C angegeben.  (Raumtemperatur: 22,5°C)     



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


  Ebenfalls im Pandora ATX hab ich neue Temperatur Messungen durchgeführt.
  Hier konnte die AiO auch vorne eingebaut werden. Auch hier wurde die Temperatur wieder in Kelvin angegeben.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Fazit*
Da die AiO wie viele andere auch von Asetek stammt unterscheidet sie sich nur in Details von der Konkurrenz.
Besonders zu nennen ist hier der "Air Flow Fan". Der Effekt war leider gering, erst in Gehäusen fast ohne Airflow dürfte dieser einen Nennenswerten Vorteil bringen.
Auch die unhörbare Pumpe ist eine extra Erwähnung wert. 
Da die Lüfter eher aus der preiswerten Kategorie sind und die Kühlleistung auf dem Dual Core nicht ganz überzeugt gibt es nur 4 von 5 Sternen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vielen Dank für's Lesen
Lob und Kritik sind erwünscht
*the_leon*


----------



## the_leon (7. Februar 2017)

Platzhalter


----------



## Chimera (7. Februar 2017)

Tolle Review  Find es toll, dass du nicht den typischen "Alle AIOs sind eh Krachmacher und haben immer ne laute Pumpe, dabei kühlen sie nicht mal besser als ein lukü"-Satz gebracht hast, sondern deine eigene Ansicht zu dem Teil wiedergibst (ist heute auch nicht mehr selbstverständlich, leider)  Ich selber nutze ja nun seit gut einem Jahr die A80 und bin auch erstaunt, dass die Pumpe selbst jetzt noch aus dem Case heraus unhörbar ist. Wobei ich immer noch denke, dass die Backplate da auch nen positiven Einfluss hat. Denn normal kommen die Asetek ja mit ner Plastikbackplate, während die Cryorig als einzige ne vollwertige Backplate aus Metall hat (jene von Arctic kann man ja nicht mal Backplate nennen, denn ist ja nur ein metallkreuzchen  ). Zudem bin ich positiv überrascht, da die Pumpe ja nicht regelbar ist und wie meine SL 120 immer mit Vollgas läuft, dennoch ist sie angenehm.
Bzgl. des kleinen Lüfis: dessen Wirkung merkt man eigentlich erst so recht, wenn man auch die Spannung erhöht Und/oder die Wandler von Haus aus keinen Kühler haben, dann ist die Wirkung schon etwas grösser. Aber ansonsten hast du schon recht, ist nicht wirklich mega, aber immerhin ein unterschied  Und die Lüfis, jo, da fühlt man sich doch gleich wie auf nem Flugzeugträger, wenn die Jets starten, oder  ? Ich hielt es nicht einen Tag mit denen aus, wobei der Name "QF140" sogar Quiet Fan suggerieren soll, jedoch sind die da meilenweit weg. Vorallem bedenklich find ich: meine Silent Wings 3 (welche ich mittlerweile auf der A80 nutze) drehen ja +/- gleich hoch bei 100% und man hört sie dann schon auch rauschen, aber der Ton(!) ist nicht so abartig wie bei den Cryorig Lüfis. Denke mal, die kann man sich für nen Benchtable aufbewahren, wenn man mal extremen Luftzug will 
Was ich bissel schade find: Cryorig ist ja mittlerweile am zusammenspannen mit NZXT, wegen der CAM Software und dem Beleuchtungsdingenskirchen, warum sie dann jedoch nicht auch die A40/A80 wie die Kraken über die CAM regelbar gemacht haben, ist mir ein Rätsel. Selbst von Asetek gibt es ja ne Software (heisst glaubs ChillControl oder so), welche damals bei der Antec H2O 920 oder der AMD AIO zum Einsatz kam, warum aber Cryorig diese nicht auch bei deren Modellen nutzt, versteh ich echt nicht. Man hät dann einfach mehr Möglichkeiten und könnt die Steuerung auch über die Flüssigkeitstemperatur machen und nicht nur über die CPU Temperatur.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Narbennarr (7. Februar 2017)

Habe die A40 Ultimate gerade selber, die Lüfter sind pervers. Aus 30cm Entfernung teils über 52 dB(A) gemessen...übel 
Ich bin mit der Pumpe jedoch NICHT zufrieden, die ist deutlich lauter als die der Silent Loop und der MasterLiquid. Subjektiv auch lauter als die H100i v2, obwohl gleiche Pumpe. Die Cryorig hat dieses typische "Asetek-Rattern" doch ein wenig stärker. Das man sie weder drosseln noch auslesen kann, ist imo auch total Banane^^
Kritik ist aber auf hohem Niveau, auch die Cryorig hat nichts mehr mit den AiO der vorherigen Generationen zu tun, dennoch gehts besser!

Und so ganz nebenbei:
Danke für das Review! Ich bin aber irgendwie von der schlechten Temps der A40 überrascht. In meinen Tests und auch bei CB hat die auf 100% jeden Luftkühler locker an die Wand geklatscht


----------



## the_leon (7. Februar 2017)

Evtl. Passt dein Sample nicht.

Ha, die Lüfter sind pervers, hab inzwischen von der Arbeit (Redakteur bei Tech-Review.de) nen Lautstärke Messgerät bekommen, dafür das Quiet drauf steht sind se laut.

Die Temps überraschen mich auch, aber nunja, das sind halt die Messergebnisse.

Ich tippe darauf das sowohl du als auch im Luxx die Ultimate mit dem dickem Radiator ist und da der Wärmeübergang suboptimal.
Auch stelle ich die These auf, dass die Tatsache das ich als Test CPU einen Dual Core einsetzte hier Einfluss hat.
Das Luxx testet ja auf nem 2011 Xeon und du glaub ich auf nen 4820K da ist die Fläche wesentlich größer.

Aber auch deswegen hab ich inzwischen beschlossen privat einen Xeon E5-1650 (Quasi 3930K) einzusetzen und den alten 4690K ins Testsystem.

Den Xeon hält die AiO auch in Prime unter 70°C (oben verbaut im Darkbase 900, also potentieller Hitzestau nach dem Radi und Abwärme der 290), auf dem i5 hab ich noch nicht gemessen.

Werde ich demnächst machen und dann auch hier die Ergebnisse posten


----------



## Narbennarr (8. Februar 2017)

Mein Sample sollte passten, die Corsair hört sich nämlich ähnlich an. Ich höre heute aber noch eine zweite Cryorig.

Ich vermute eher, dass es da wirklich an den CPUs liegt. Zu meiner Schande habe ich gar nicht beachtet, dass du ein kleinen Dualcore nimmst. CB testet mit einem 3960X Hexacore@1.3V und hat noch größere Unterschiede...scheint also logisch.

Bzgl Radiatordicke:
Der macht im Grunde schon was er soll. Mehr Power als die Konkurrenz bei hohen rpm, weniger Power bei wenigen RPM. Typisch dicke Radis eben. Interessant finde ich bei Cryorig wie wenig Kanäle der Radi hat ^^


Edit:
Zweite Cryorig gegenhört: klingt genauso^^


----------



## Chimera (8. Februar 2017)

Nun, ich hab bisher 3 Cryorig zu hören bekommen, meine A80 plus 2x die A40 Ultimate und da war nur bei einem Modell, dass ich von der Pumpe her ein deutliches surren, rattern oder drehen hören konnte. Vorallem wenn man den Kopf über dem Gehäuse hatte (der Nutzer hat dasselbe F31 wie ich, sprich oben alles offen), hörte man es extrem. Das Geräusch hörte ich bisher auch bei ner Arctic Liquid Frezzer, dort war es aber deutlich lauter. Und ja, die Silent Loop ist da echt um Welten leiser, wobei die ja auch bissel anders ist  Mich würd mal interessieren, wie ne Asetek mit "Reverse Flow" klingen würd...
Und bzgl. der Lüfis: naja, für Amis sind die wirklich "Quiet"  Man darf nicht vergessen: der Ami hat nicht die Lautstärke als oberste Prio, sondern die Leistung, dann die Leistung und danach die Leistung und iiiiirgendwann ganz weit hinten kommt dann mal klitzeklein die Lautstärke  Und da man nun mal nicht vergessen darf, dass in der HW-Welt die Europäer eh nur Peanuts ausmachen, sprich der Grossteil der Hersteller da eh nicht gross auf deren Wünsche eingeht, kommen halt leider so viele der Kühler mit "US-leisen" Lüftern daher (sieht man ja auch an der BQ Silent Loop: ne europäische Marke legt da mehr Wert drauf  ).


----------



## Narbennarr (8. Februar 2017)

Möchte da auch nicht falsch verstanden werden, die "Cryorig Pumpe" ist jetzt kein Radaubruder, kein Vergleich zu den AiO von ein paar Jahren. Ich finde nur, das die neusten Aseteks lautstärkemäßig den Anschluss verlieren. Nicht nur an die Alphacool, auch die Masterliquids klingen doch um einiges unauffälliger (was da genau drin ist, weiß ich nicht...angeblich baut CM ja selbst).
Wenn man die Cryorig, Corsair H110i v2 und die Arctics nebeneinander hat, kann man die quasi nach Preis sortieren. Arctic am lautesten, dann Cryorig, dann Corsair - da hört man schon die Qualität des Gehäuses raus.


----------



## the_leon (9. Februar 2017)

Hm, die Eisbear is wirklich ein Stück leiser als die Cryorig.
Allerdings hab ich außer der Cryorig keine Aseteks und auch keine neue CM in den Händen gehabt, ich glaub da muss ich ein paar mal anschauen


----------



## mickythebeagle (10. Februar 2017)

Schöner Test 

Was mich aber wundert das der kleine Luffi so wenig bringt.
Selbst der kleine Quirl unten am Freezer 13 PRO brachte ja schon was !


----------



## Narbennarr (10. Februar 2017)

Das kommt aufs Board und die CPU an. Bei Intel werden die Spawas ja eh nicht so massiv beansprucht und sind meist auch total überdimensioniert. Dazu kommt, dass die kleine CPU denen auch nicht so viel abverlangt


----------

